# Bretton Woods, NH...



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

eastCOASTkills said:


> I'm planning on going here Xmas/new year's week. What's it like? I'm looking to do some fun tree riding and stuff like that, also what are the lift lines like, and is it crowded that week? any insight would be sweet


its flat as shit. even the diamonds are flat. might be some decent trees, i dont know about that. if your looking to ride natural terrain id reccomend wildcat. but, with the weather, i doubt there will be a deep enough natural base for riding the wood by christmas.


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

i know its way past christmas vacation
and yea its flat, but!:
we have a glade with natural jibs thats pretty fun to challenge yourself with. tons of other glades (just dont go to the obvious ones) also if you didnt know, bretton woods had some of the best snow in this region this year as others were getting rain.
and this year we have new management (omni hotels) which is giving the parkcrew a bigger budget to work with. And we have new parkcrew members from parkcity.

and the liftlines are ALWAYS extremely short, believe me, im spoiled by it.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah I'm back now. The glades were pretty fun but they werent open...granted i did them anyways but...whatever. The tree jibs were decent too it was different but the park needs ALOT of stuff done to it. My 300' vertical hill resort by my house in PA has a park 20 times that size. I dont know maybe it wasnt open all the way but the jumps need to be shaped better and their needs to be more, better and more creative jib set-ups. The mountain itself and lodge were all nice though and yeah the liftlines were okay.


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

eastCOASTkills said:


> Yeah I'm back now. The glades were pretty fun but they werent open...granted i did them anyways but...whatever. The tree jibs were decent too it was different but the park needs ALOT of stuff done to it. My 300' vertical hill resort by my house in PA has a park 20 times that size. I dont know maybe it wasnt open all the way but the jumps need to be shaped better and their needs to be more, better and more creative jib set-ups. The mountain itself and lodge were all nice though and yeah the liftlines were okay.


when did you go? because since christmas they improved the jib setup. Its now 10'flat rail, 16'flat rail, 10'flat-down, 20'Cbox, 16'mailbox, 16' urban hand rail, and then another fatter urban handrail. With 35', 25' & 10' jumps. And thats just the midway park. They are also having railjams every other friday and have a setup right in front of the lodge.
Probably a bit before feburary theyll open the Coos Caper park which is a top to bottom terrain park with at least 6 jumps and some boxes. 
Also they have since shaped the jumps a bit better, less poppy more floaters and one constant angle. Im expecting things to only get better as the season really gets going *knock on wood*
(work there so im not just making this shit up )


----------

